# Firefox sync server?



## Farhan Khan (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there a Firefox sync server available for FreeBSD? Anything in ports?

I heard of www/weave, but it seems to no longer be in ports or even exist anymore upstream. There is also syncserver. I got it to work on Ubuntu (which it was written for), but it failed to build on FreeBSD. I would not mind porting it over, but I was wondering if there was a FreeBSD sync server already available.


----------

